# Solved: Disc burner or software not found/disc recording not found



## Emz01 (Oct 14, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!!

I can no longer burn cd's in iTunes since downloading 8.0.

iTunes told me to delete all other burning software (Nero) from my computer and reinstall iTunes, they said if it doesn't work after that its a problem with windows xp. 

I read an earlier thread and deleted the file SPTD which changed the error msg from disc burner or software not found to dics recording not found.

Please help, im not very good with the technical stuff and I don't want to totally ruin anything.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just install NERO back, you can install the newest 8 or 9 version. With it you can burn cd's dvd's.... I don't see why burning cd's with iTunes was needed.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Uhmmm, why is this "solved" and I don't see any answers but my?


----------



## Emz01 (Oct 14, 2008)

it was solved by ininstalling quick time. And yes itunes is needed to burn cd's when their downloaded from there. Nero won't do it.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok, I'm happy to know


----------

